
Monsanto Banned from European Parliament Due to Influence on Glyphosate Studies - dpflan
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/28/monsanto-banned-from-european-parliament
======
VeejayRampay
The doors of the American Senate are still wide open though, so what's the
point?

~~~
d0lph
Perhaps this is a turning point, probably not, but we'll see.

------
Boothroid
About time, though given EP's real influence on policy (minimal), I'd question
what difference this will make. It's with the Commission and Council that real
power resides.

